# Which Pump?



## Meight (Feb 24, 2014)

I've gone through many threads on the subject of which pressure washer to purchase. From those I've determined that the most important consideration is GPM followed by other items like belt drive, external unloader, etc. 

I would really want to go over 4 GPM but unfortunately that adds almost double the price

I've narrowed it down to a Pressure Pro Eagle Series Belt Drive with either of the following pumps:

AR, Cat, or HP Pump. I also believe that a General Pump is available but I don't see it on the Manufacture's Web Site.

My question is which of the pumps above would be best to go with and if anyone has any suggestions of any other models I would be more then willing to accept any opinion.

I appreciate everyone's help and look forward to more then just one thread from me in the future.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I've only had General Pumps, with that said I've had a general pump on my graco pressure washer for around 8 years.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I recommend General or AR but stay away from the AR RS models they are junk


----------



## spraytip (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a CAT pump on my SW 3000 that is 21 years old and have never had a problem with it. It's powered by an 11HP B&S iron engine. Proper care is the key.


----------

